# Help!!! White Diamond vs. White Rouge from Sears



## rpasto92 (Jan 11, 2007)

Can someone please help me identify if I bought the correct stuff?  On a recent order from BB I wanted to get Tripoli and white diamond to start improving my finishing process.  Unfortunately he was out of white diamond so I got the Tripoli and figured I would get the White Diamond later.  I was at Sears tonight and saw some White Rouge and didn't think twice (or turn the package around) and bought it.  Now that I'm looking, it has White Rouge listed as courser than Tripoli and I always thought it was the other way around?  So either I was wrong to think that or White Rouge is something totally different than White Diamond.  Any thoughts?


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 11, 2007)

The polishing compounds we purchase from the woodworking stores and pen shops are Tripoli and White Diamond.

Tripoli is an iron oxide abrasive in a tallow carrier. It would be roughly equivalent to 900-grit sandpaper. "Jewelers Rouge" is another name for it. The same abrasive is called called Crocus Cloth when it is on a cloth backing.

White Diamond ia a Tin Oxide abrasive in a wax carrier. It is roungly equivalent to 1500-1800 in the sandpaper grits. There are no diamond abrasives. The name comes from the bright polish it gives to gold and silver, and to differentiate it from the Aluminum Oxide abrasives which are also white. 

I have no idea what you purchased from Sears.  There are no standards for grit sizes or nomenclatuire among the manufacturers. My guess would be that it is an Aluminum Oxide abrasive and that it is fairly course grit size. If it doesn't say on the package, there is no way of knowing other than using it and making an educated guess. In other words, if it works, use it; if it doesn't, take it back and get the stuff we call White Diamond.


----------



## Pipes (Jan 11, 2007)

I have maybe 9 buffing wheels set up all the time and BUFF a lot making and repair tobacco pipes I buy white tripoli in 5 lb bars To really cut somthing down I use green but you can really screw somthing up with green if your not real good on a buffer ! I never use red it to damn messy for me anyway !! White tripoli a do a nice job on a wood surface depending on what you want to do  I use white when I am wanting to polish more than remove material  it has a polish effect and seems for me over the years to really work great !! Have any questions  
E Mail Me at 
admin@affordablepipes.com   and I will be glad to help if I can []

By the way if you wana know if its tripoli or white diamond run some on your fingers if its a tad grity its diamond if its a tad greasy it tripoli !! 

pipes


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 11, 2007)

Woodcraft carries white diamond


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

An excellent and very reasonable polish for pens is Turtle Wax scratch remover. A large can is about $2.00 and will last for years.


----------



## bdar (Jan 16, 2007)

Pipes like you use I use tripoli and a green compound but I use  Dilux red rouge. As you said messy stuff but the finish it gives is amazing.
Darren


----------

